#ubuntu-pk 2013-10-26
<zia> Is anyone there?
<zia> I'm kinda new to IRC
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-24
<Arsalan> Hello everyone.
<Kilos> hi Arsalan
<Researcher-> Hello everyone.
<Researcher-> Hi Arsalan Welcome back.
<Researcher-> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Researcher-
<Researcher-> Arsalan is our new ubuntu pakistan team member
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> cool
<Researcher-> Arsalan can you read my messages ?
<Researcher-> hi Pavlushka-
<pavlushka-> heya Researcher-
<barlas> Hi Arsalan
<Kilos> hi barlas
<barlas> Researcher-: Where are our old ubuntu Pakistan team members? And what have they been upto?
<Kilos> ill be back now now
<barlas> Hi Kilos!
<barlas> How are you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> wbb
<barlas> Switched back to standing desk after quite a while, so feet are a bit sore, but other than that, great.
<Arsalan> hello
<lubmil> dzień
<Arsalan> curently i mworking on IPfire
<barlas> Ah, a fork of IPCop
<barlas> IPCop was my first linux server installation. Loved it.
<Kilos> night all of you. have a good day and restful night
<barlas> Night Kilos
<Researcher-> hi barlas
<Researcher-> wb
<Researcher-> :)
<Haris> hello all
<Researcher-> hi Haris
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> wb
<Haris> hi
<Researcher-> how are ya
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> Haris are you busy ?
<Haris> yep. at office
<Researcher-> same here
<Researcher-> we all are at office
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> Haris where you are working ?
<Haris> mob wallet app company
<Researcher-> cooool
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> so you must be getting a lot of money
<Researcher-> hi pavlushka
<Researcher-> :p
<Haris> no. just a lot of bank accounts
<Haris> :P
<Researcher-> lol
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> hi HolyDiver
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 299. dzień roku: „Wprawdzie poezja nie przynosi pieniędzy, ale z kolei w pieniądzach nie ma nic poetycznego. (Graves)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 299. dzień roku: ?Wprawdzie poezja nie przynosi pieniędzy, ale z kolei w pieniądzach nie ma nic poetycznego. (Graves)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 299. day of the year: ?Although poetry does not make money, but in turn, the money there is nothing poetycznego. (Graves)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-25
<safwan> Hi everyone
<pavlushka> Hew Researcher :)
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> AoA
<habbasi> Hello, everyone.
<Haris> # date
<Haris> ???? ?????? 25 19:43:37 PKT 2016
<Haris> anyone know a cure for this one
<habbasi> Haris: Which language?
<Haris> none
<Haris> english
<habbasi> Haris: I thought you meant a fix for the bot.
<Haris> nope
<Haris> its happening on shell/cli on 14.04 lts
<habbasi> Haris: Most likely it's set to Pakistani locale and sending out UTF-8 arabic chars.
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> how to get/check/fix the locale
<Haris> afaik, no one changed the locale. its an english language install of ubuntu
<habbasi> Haris: If you select the Pakistan country it changes by itself.
<habbasi> Haris: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Configure_Locales_in_Ubuntu
<Haris> http://pastebin.ca/3732746
<Haris> which part needs to change for it to show date in english ?
<Haris> got it
<lubmil> !dk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 300. dzień roku: „Wielbłąd może pracować nie pijąc przez cały tydzień. Człowiek może przez tydzień pić nie pracując. (Tuwim)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 300. dzień roku: ?Wielbłąd może pracować nie pijąc przez cały tydzień. Człowiek może przez tydzień pić nie pracując. (Tuwim)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 300. day of the year: ?A camel can work and not drink for a week. Man can drink a week without working. (Tuwim)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-26
<lubmil> a.bh
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <K> Papież Jan XXIII na pytanie dziennikarza „Ile osób pracuje w Watykanie?” odpowiedział „Połowa”. | <K> Myślę, że na mojej politechnice to jeszcze mniej.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en <K> Papież Jan XXIII na pytanie dziennikarza ?Ile osób pracuje w Watykanie?? odpowiedział ?Połowa?. | <K> Myślę, że na mojej politechnice to jeszcze mniej.
<ChanSeba> <K> Pope John XXIII to a journalist's question ?How many people work in the Vatican?? said ?Half?. | <K> I Think my Institute is even less.
<Sircle> I plugged nvs quadro 420 and 450 http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html and http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html and I saw only 2 out of 4 LCDs were shown as connected in xrandr -q. Other 2 as disconneced. I plugged that on an other machine having windows, I got all 4 working. A) any clues why? B) whats the minimum most costly card with 3-4 display at a time
<Sircle> (for multiseat) is 100% supported by ubuntu?
<lubmil> dzień
 * lubmil listens to: Deep Purple - Child in Time
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> :D
<Sircle> I plugged nvs quadro 420 and 450 http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html and http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html and I saw only 2 out of 4 LCDs were shown as connected in xrandr -q. Other 2 as disconneced. I plugged that on an other machine having windows, I got all 4 working. A) any clues why? B) whats the minimum most costly card with 3-4 display at a time
<Sircle> (for multiseat) is 100% supported by ubuntu?
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 301. dzień roku: „Żaden autor nie jest geniuszem w oczach swojego wydawcy. (Hein)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 301. dzień roku: ?Żaden autor nie jest geniuszem w oczach swojego wydawcy. (Hein)?
<ChanSeba> The proverb at 301. day of the year: ?No author is a genius in the eyes of his publisher. (Hein)?
<lubmil> .g Hein
<ChanSeba> www.heincpa.com/ | Hein & Associates
<lubmil> .g Hein wiki
<ChanSeba> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hein | Hein - Wikipedia
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-27
<lubmil> .bh
<ChanSeba> <ksiadz> jaki byl wedlug biblii znak zwiastujacy narodziny chrystusa? | <edi> swiateczna coca-cola?
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: yo
<RajRajRaj> JeDa: yo
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: siema. Dzien dobry
<lubmil> hej RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: angry?
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<Kilos> and hello all the pk peeps
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: how are you
<Kilos> ok ty RajRajRaj and you?
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> KilOS
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kil
<ChanSeba> Kiel
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en kill
<ChanSeba> kill
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl kill
<ChanSeba> zabić
<Kilos> kill what
<lubmil> :)
<Kilos> :D
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 27 Oct 2016 23:24:11 CEST
<lubmil> hello ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hello lubmil!
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Fri, 28 Oct 2016 00:05:43 CEST
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 302. dzień roku: „Poezja to diabelskie wino. (Św. Augustyn)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 302. dzień roku: ?Poezja to diabelskie wino. (Św. Augustyn)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 302. day of the year: ?Poetry is devil's wine. (SV. Augustine)?
<lubmil> http://www.boredpanda.com/kid-drawings-things-i-have-drawn-dom/
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-28
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sat, 29 Oct 2016 00:04:56 CEST
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 303. dzień roku: „Jeżeli prezydent tak postępuje, znaczy że nie jest to nielegalne. (Nixon)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 303. dzień roku: ?Jeżeli prezydent tak postępuje, znaczy że nie jest to nielegalne. (Nixon)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 303. day of the year: ?If the President does it that means that it's not illegal. (Nixon)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-29
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<RajRajRaj> Hmm
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 30 Oct 2016 00:01:57 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> !pk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej kilOS
<lubmil> .sjp os
<ChanSeba> os: 1. owad błonkoskrzydły o charakterystycznym czarnym ubarwieniu w żółte paski;2. osoba uszczypliwa, zjadliwa, dokuczliwa
<lubmil> .sjp kil
<ChanSeba> kil: 1. wiązanie szkieletu kadłuba statku; stępka;2. listwa chroniąca kadłub samolotu przed możliwymi uszkodzeniami w czasie startu i lądowania;3. duża kieszeń na czaszy spadochronu służąca zwiększeniu jego stateczności
<lubmil> !dk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 304. dzień roku: „Jest niewiele cnót, których Polacy nie posiadają i niewiele pomyłek, których udało im się uniknąć. (Winsotn Churchill)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 304. dzień roku: ?Jest niewiele cnót, których Polacy nie posiadają i niewiele pomyłek, których udało im się uniknąć. (Winsotn Churchill)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 304. day of the year: ?Few virtues which the Poles do not have a few errors, which they managed to escape. (Winsotn Churchill)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-30
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> hi ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hey lubmil!
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<guram> hi
<guram> Who will help me?
<RajRajRaj> guram: no money
<guram> what money... I mean: help with ubuntu
<RajRajRaj> guram: oh
<pavlushka> guram: ping
